# NKOK GTO & Chevelle, to slot, PICs



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

Time to go . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okay you got my attention... i have GOT to get me some of these and make up some 1/32s now that I have a whole gaggle of old Eldon track... where do you find these (and the '69 Camaro and Mustang while you're at it)? I don't have a Walgreens near me...

--rick


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

Still perusing forms ... so quick "answer," my turn to cook.

Walgreens is of course best bet price wise. Six cars for $11.98. 

There are sites and forums that sell the things. Though not for 2-bucks a pop.

You'll probably find some by doing a google search. "NKOK 1/32 cars." Or "NKOK" period. They are out there, I've found them myself, just don't have them "recorded" since Walgreens nearby. Actually did a search [while back] to see what else NKOK had to offer.

They make decent inexpensive runners. No doubt some of those who may look over this thread may have other sources.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Rick,

I bought the Viper and Vette pack and I am planning something simmilar. If you can't find them I would be willing to pick some up for you. I know the Walgreens around here have the Avalanches, the Dodge 300 and the Mustangs... I actually have to go today and I will check what is out there. The Corvette is almost an exact match to a Fly Vette I have...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

rodstrguy said:


> Rick,
> 
> I bought the Viper and Vette pack and I am planning something simmilar. If you can't find them I would be willing to pick some up for you. I know the Walgreens around here have the Avalanches, the Dodge 300 and the Mustangs... I actually have to go today and I will check what is out there. The Corvette is almost an exact match to a Fly Vette I have...


Hey, I really appreciate that and I might take you up on it, but I'm gonna try something else first. My parents live on Long Island, and there's some Walgreens near them... I just got off the phone with my dad and he's going to look there for me in the next couple of days. If I gotta get 6, I'm hoping to find the Mustang, Camaro, Chevelle, GTO, 300 and Magnum. Avalanches? Now THAT would make an interesting slot car...

If he doesn't turn anything up, can I get back to you? Thanks again...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey jas, do you have any experience with Parma Womp chassis? I have no scratchbuilding skills, but I was able to do enough lousy globby soldering to stretch a brass Womp to fit the wheelbase of a 1/25 car back when I raced in college. I realize I'd have to narrow the chassis, but it looks like if I cut it to exactly the width of the front axle carrier, it'd fit nicely under the couple of 1/32 bodies I have here (Eldon Corvette and K&B Mustang). Then one cut across and I can stretch it to whatever wheelbase I need with brass tubing or wire... have you done any 1/32s like this?

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

No Prob Park, Though the Walgreens down the street only has the Hummer/Escelade and the Vette/Viper, I still have 8 other Walgreens nearby...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey jas, do you have any experience with Parma Womp chassis? I have no scratchbuilding skills, but I was able to do enough lousy globby soldering to stretch a brass Womp to fit the wheelbase of a 1/25 car back when I raced in college. I realize I'd have to narrow the chassis, but it looks like if I cut it to exactly the width of the front axle carrier, it'd fit nicely under the couple of 1/32 bodies I have here (Eldon Corvette and K&B Mustang). Then one cut across and I can stretch it to whatever wheelbase I need with brass tubing or wire... have you done any 1/32s like this?
> 
> --rick


Rick take a look at this Artin 1/32 Chassis might be what you are looking for

http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt1109/pd5791

Roger Corrie


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Nkok Cars*

I have an extra Vette and Viper I would like to trade for the Camaro and a Chevelle. eamil me @
[email protected]

Raunchy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Quite a few listed on epay in single or dual packs. Seem reasonable, some more so than others. rr


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*NKOK cars & chassis*

Time to go . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man, Jas, I'm filing all of this great info away for later use. I know that I will eventually
make the move to ADD bigger stuff on a serious home level to my HO addiction. I putter around with the Artin that my son dragged home from a rummage sale (5.00) from time to time. That is fun in its way and I can see the likelyhood of 100' more track when space allows. In the meantime,I really am enjoying your posts and pics so please, keep them coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I went ahead and did a BIN on a couple just to get a few incase. Picked up the Camaro/Mustang twinpack and the single 05 Stang. The way these things keep popping up, I'm gonna have to graduate to the next size up. Let's see, where did I put my attorney's phone number.  Thanks for the pix JAS! rr


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

joez870, roadrner,

As always ... appreciate your stopping by. Now you need to buy & build your own, 1/32nd that is.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice custom jobs man!! Like everyone has been drooling over it and you might make me move up from ho to 1/32 scale!!

Where is '69 dodge charger man!!!! you got one like that? 

Keep up good work man!!

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! Dad found the Mustang/Camaro and the 300/Magnum at his local Walgreens. Those were the only two packages in the store, so when my dad told him he was looking for the buy 2 get 1 free deal, the manager gave him the two packages for 8 bucks. I don't feel too bad about not getting the GTO/Chevelle, because just by chance I was out yard saling/flea marketing today and I found a bunch of those goofy themed 1/32 kits they sell at Wal-Mart. I got 3: Camaro, GTO, and Corvette. Okay now, 4 NKOK bodies and 3 model kits... I'm gonna need me a whole bunch of chassis...

BTW Roger, I'm gonna look into a couple of those Artin 1/32 chassis, but they're not exactly what I had in mind...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, now I have to go do that rebuilding thing again. Except this time I'm not replacing slots from my early days. Hey honey, want to go to Cancun or Penney's?  

Well there's gonna be a trade off, right? :devil: rr


----------

